# Is Corsair CX600 good?



## disc (Dec 3, 2011)

I am thinking of getting a cooler master eXtreme 550W. But I heard about a corsair PSU CX600 (600W). It is little bit more expensive. I heard it is good and worth the price. But by seeing the reviews and feedback here, You can see that the PSU is ot worth it. 

So the question is, Is it better to get CX600 than a CM eXtreme 550W or no?

Also consider OCing processor (Bulldozer 4100) and OCing GPU (6790).


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 3, 2011)

Better then either one. Has the same amount of watts and amps on the 12V rail that the 600W corsair has.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151094


----------



## disc (Dec 3, 2011)

So it is better to get Seasonic than corsair? Seasonic has only 520W. Is it good for OCing? What do you guys think? I should get Corsair, Seasonic or CM?


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 3, 2011)

The seasonic is better.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 3, 2011)

Cooler Master is the lesser of the three. 

The CX is Corsairs lower end units. It has 600 watts but only 480W on the 12V rail with 40 amps. Plus its efficiency is rated at 80% at 30c. Not saying its a bad supply, but they are corsairs lower end units

The Seasonic has 520 watts. But has the equal amount of watts on the 12V rail. 480W with 40 amps. Plus its efficiency is rated at 87% at 40c. The seasonic is really a 85 buck supply and has 25 bucks off. Its just alot better quality supply and will push anything the Corsair 600W will.


----------



## disc (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks I will decide Seasonic PSU.

How much difference you can see between corsair and seasonic in OCing the Bulldozer 4100 or doing upgrades? Can they power Crossfire 6790/6850?


----------



## disc (Dec 4, 2011)

How about this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341048


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 4, 2011)

This corsair is better then the OCZ.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139020


----------



## disc (Dec 5, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> This corsair is better then the OCZ.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139020



Yes but that is expensive. I mean it is better than seasonic 520W or no?


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 5, 2011)

The Corsair I linked you to has more amps on the 12 volt rail then the Seasonic.  Would help out more if you plan on any upgrades.


----------



## disc (Dec 6, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> The Corsair I linked you to has more amps on the 12 volt rail then the Seasonic.  Would help out more if you plan on any upgrades.



Hi

I maybe try to get this. Thanks


----------

